
DRY your Rails CRUD with Simple Form and Inherited Resources - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/dry-your-rails-crud-with-simple-form-and-inherited-resources
======
tzaman
Excellent, just did the same thing about a month ago (for
[https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)). We wanted to use Rails 4 but
Active Admin didn't want to play nicely, so I looked around (and checked it's
dependencies) and came to the same conclusion. One additional gem I'd
recommend with this setup is also Ransack (AA also uses it) that allows you to
easily implement searching.

After I was done, I wrote pretty much the same amount of code I used to
configure AA.

~~~
steveklabnik
ActiveAdmin is now compatible with Rails 4 on master, unsure if they've
released it yet:
[https://github.com/gregbell/active_admin/blob/master/activea...](https://github.com/gregbell/active_admin/blob/master/activeadmin.gemspec#L21)

~~~
nthj
I don't use ActiveAdmin much, but I do have RailsAdmin set up on Rails 4, no
problems:

    
    
        $ grep \'rails Gemfile
        gem 'rails', '~> 4.0'
        gem 'rails_admin',  '~> 0.5.0'
    

[https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin](https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin)

------
nthj
I love SimpleForm, but I still wouldn't want to roll my own administrative
interface. With RailsAdmin, I make changes to my database schema, or add a new
model, and those changes are automatically reflected in my admin interface.
One less thing to maintain.

Also, I don't have to write any CSS, I get PJAX thrown in for free, and I
inevitably have clients say "oooh, pretty" without any extra effort on my
part.

They also say "How did you build this so quickly?", which I have no complaints
over.

